# Today Marc-Andre Hamelin on Sky Arts 2



## cziffra (Aug 12, 2013)

Greetings to all the participants!

I have one large request:

today (and until 15 august) on the satellite channel Sky Arts 2 will be broadcast concert from Wigore Hall, where Marc-Andre Hamelin will be play Brahms Brahms Piano Sonata No. 3. I beg to make record those, who have access to broadcast. Please help!)

p.s. schedule broadcasts on the official website Wigmore Hall: http://www.wigmore-hall.org.uk/abou...chamber-music-broadcasts-to-include-iestyn-da

schedule on channel: http://skyarts.sky.com/listings

Thanks a lot!


----------

